# Pardon my intrusion, ladies.



## Becky Thatcher (Jan 4, 2006)

My long suffering wife, who has supported my addiction to bicycles unquestioningly, on Christmas asked me to build a bicycle for her. She hasn't ridden since her youth and she wants to use the bike to get into shape and shed some unwanted inches. I of course want to please her and I wanted to make sure she had a decent bike. To that end I did some ebaying and came up with the bike below. Since I've never built a road bike before this was kind of scary. Let me know what you think. (It's a Spec. Ruby comp frame that I built with SRAM Force components. The wheels haven't arrived so these are temporary. The pedals are temporary too, I want her to get used to riding again before she clips in.)

Any feedback or pro-tips would be appreciated.
(Becky Thatcher is me, and I'm a guy, and it's a long story.)

Thanks,


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

make sure she has the appropriate gear range for your terrain. I would also recommend finding a better saddle for her (the Specialized Jett is one of my favorite for women) and make sure it's level (the saddle in the photo is nose down which will put pressure on her hands, elbows, shoulders, and neck).


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I agree the saddle looks too cushy, more like a saddle you'd see on an upright-style riding bike. Bonus points if the saddle matches the bar tape.

Looks good, though. Your wife will be very happy!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

My advice? Reduce travel spacing (I believe Force levers include travel reduction adjusters) for the brake levers and bring them closer to the bar so she doesn't have to reach so far for a handful of brake or to shift. Full drop bars might be a little too much height differential from flats to drops, but have her try it out as is.

Mrs. Thinkcooper did a full 2007 Ruby Expert review here on RBR and fell in love with the bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> My advice? Reduce travel spacing (I believe Force levers include travel reduction adjusters) for the brake levers and bring them closer to the bar so she doesn't have to reach so far for a handful of brake or to shift. Full drop bars might be a little too much height differential from flats to drops, but have her try it out as is.


Plus one. I also open up the brake calipers a bit to give myself the extra play so I can get my hands around the levers w/o applying the brake.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Plus one. I also open up the brake calipers a bit to give myself the extra play so I can get my hands around the levers w/o applying the brake.



you can also achieve "soupy brakes" by adjusting the cable (rather than opening the QR). this works for systems like Campy (and some Cane Creek levers) where the QR is in the lever, not the brake caliper.


----------



## Becky Thatcher (Jan 4, 2006)

*Thank you!*

When she saw it she was quite pleased.

I leveled the saddle before she tested it. (She is doubtful that she will ever use a non-plush saddle but I told her that after a few rides she will probably not be comfortable riding on that pillow.)

When I saw the green grass in the pictures I realized that some of you probably don't have to worry about mowing this time of year but alas here on the TX gulf coast we do. 

The feedback on the gearing is a point taken. I got the crankset at a very good price but it is a BIG big ring. Since the terrain here is flatter than any other place I know of I don't think it's too much but I will probably look for another gear set. 

I will work on the lever adjustment, though it would be much easier if they were hydraulic disk brakes because I have plenty of experience with those.

And I am all about the color coordination of this bike too. (I think it's a beautiful bike) When she gets ready for a more aggressive saddle style I will make sure to consider bar tape in the equation.

Again I appreciate your feedback and I am thankful that the fairer sex has their own forum. Your posts on what you like (i.e. saddles, clothing etc.) will make it easier for me to help her get into riding. I haven't told her yet but my goal is for us to take a bicycle tour of Ireland.

Thanks again,
JWR


----------



## Eilsel (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, I'm Becky's wife and I LOVE my new bike. But, there's something I don't understand...what did you mean by the "seat being too cushy"? 

Now, I expected some discomfort...and I've experienced it. But, when I ride my husband's bike I can't imagine getting used to that seat. I like the seat that's on there, but I don't understand about the TOO CUSHY thing...how can it be too cushy and how can that be a bad thing?

I've only ridden a handful of times (I got the flu this week), so I don't know anything and I'm asking for advice. My husband says he has different "equipment" and can't really help with that question.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Eilsel said:


> Hey, I'm Becky's wife and I LOVE my new bike. But, there's something I don't understand...what did you mean by the "seat being too cushy"?
> 
> Now, I expected some discomfort...and I've experienced it. But, when I ride my husband's bike I can't imagine getting used to that seat. I like the seat that's on there, but I don't understand about the TOO CUSHY thing...how can it be too cushy and how can that be a bad thing?
> 
> I've only ridden a handful of times (I got the flu this week), so I don't know anything and I'm asking for advice. My husband says he has different "equipment" and can't really help with that question.


Soft. A soft saddle will sometimes "bottom out" so you feel the hard plastic under the soft material. 

A less "cushy" saddle will likely provide you with better support in the "mommy parts" areas.

ps - you have a nice bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

As the foam cushioning breaks in, you'll sink down into it, and it can lead to numbness and saddle sores. With more riding, the "bruised" feeling that a hard saddle causes at first will subside, and you won't have problems with numb or rubbed soft tissue.


----------

